# I wanna LOOK...But I don't know which one



## N2GLOCK (Jun 25, 2004)

Okay, so I've only been riding road for a year, but I'm planning on riding for much longer and I wanna step up to the next level. I really want a LOOK but I'm on a fixed budget and I want a bike that can be ridden for long hours at a time without getting to fatigued but yet I still want to be able to get up out of the saddle and climb My budget is 2500-3K. The bike that I am currently riding is a 105 equipped Roubaix that fits me great. The frame geometry is as follows:

Size 54cm
Stand over height 760mm
Seat tube length 450mm
Top tube length 548mm
Head tube length 165mm
Head angle 72.0
Seat angle 73.5
WQheelbase 1000mm
Chainstay length 415mm
Front center 595mm
Fork offset 49mm

I'd be interested in a 10spd. Ultegra group and some decent Mavic Ksyrium wheels. Does such LOOK exist?


----------



## onrhodes (Feb 19, 2004)

Either a look 451 or 461 will do you just fine. I am riding the "earlier" version of the 451 (the 361) and I like this bike a lot. I upgraded to the full carbon HSC3 fork, otherwise it it is identical to the 451. Great bike. Killer on long rides as it is sooooo comfortable. It descends great too. Not as light as my old Giant TCR aluminum, but lots more comfy. The 461 is probably a tad bit stiffer since it is oversized and it takes a 27.2 post as opposed to a 25.0 if that matters to you.
check out www.competitivecyclist.com and you can build one to the specs you want to see what the price is going to be.
www.wrenchscience.com also has a nifty little online bike builder.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*different geometry...*

The 451 has different geometry than other LOOK frames. Personally, I'd avoid it. The 461 is great, but it's being discontinued for 2006. There may be some e-bay bargains soon.

LOOKs don't generally come prebuilt, so you can pick any parts you want. For the price, I'd much rather have Campy Centaur or a Chorus/Centaur/FSA mix.

The critical dimensions that most folks overlook (and you didn't list) is the head tube length. The Roubaix series is sort of a "comfort" bike with longer chainstays and a taller headtube.

In the LOOk 461 geometry, the 53cm would be the closest size to your Roubaix. It would require one size longer stem. The head tube is also 2.2cm shorter (143mm vs. 165mm), so a different stem angle and spacer setup would be required. Whether this short of head tube is feasible depends on the stem angle and spacer setup that you now have. 

The LOOK frame will come with an integrated headset top section that adds 15mm to the head tube length, but your Roubaix may have the same setup. Measure from the bottom of the head tube to the bottom of the stem to get the total head tube/headset/spacer length.

If you really like the Roubaix, you might consider moving up within the Roubaix line to one of the higher level bikes.


----------



## onrhodes (Feb 19, 2004)

C-40 said:


> The 451 has different geometry than other LOOK frames. Personally, I'd avoid it. The 461 is great, but it's being discontinued for 2006. There may be some e-bay bargains soon.


Are you saying that you would avoid the 451 just because of the geometry? While I know he says he likes the fit of his bike, your reply make it sound like the geometry is a bad thing. He could make this bike work for him. It is classic road race geometry. If he wants a bike that is a duplicate of his Roubiax, then he should buy a Roubiax again or go custom.

I'd recommend finding a look dealer and getting fit on one. If you don't have one near you, then there are various fit calculators available online.

Just because the 461 is being "discountinued" doesn't make it a bad bike either. It is a great choice and will last you a long long time. 

Here are my perceptions of the change from a Giant TCR (sloping geometry) to the Look 361.
The Look is a bit longer and tracks better on downhills and through corners.
The Giant was a quicker accelerator because of the tucked up rear wheel. 
The Look is smooth after 100+ miles.
The Giant got a bit rough after 85-90 miles
Giant was the best *race* bike I've ever had because it was light, cheap and stiff
The Look is the *best bike* i've had to date because it is comfortable, not substantially heavier.

I needed to drop back from a 100 to a 90mm stem from the Giant to the Look. I'm short though at 5'5" and I ride the 49cm Look 361. The 49cm in not available in the US anymore, but judging by your dimensions listed above, you might fit the 51cm or 53cm decently.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*reading between the lines??*

I suggested none of the things you have credited me with.

I OWN a 461 and it's a fine frame, just pointing out to look for bargains,since it's being discontinued.. 

The 451 isn't the same geometry, so don't think that it fits the same just because it's the same size as a 461. There are big jumps in size and none are quite like the Roubaix that the poster is riding now. I just think the 451 is a bit old school myself.


----------

